# [solved]Upgrade, Probleme mit qt

## Starik

Hi,

wollte gerade ein emerge -upv world ausführen...Dabei kam das unten Folgende heraus. 

Mein Problem ist, daß ich mir unschlüssig bin ob ein Update auf qt-4.4 nicht Probleme mit meinem 

kde-3.5.9 hat und ob nicht auch noch andere Pakete qt-4.3 benötigen.

Wie sieht ihr das?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

```

lenor dennis # emerge -upv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7 [2.1.6.4] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-se

linux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 49 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/live-2008.09.02  440 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3  USE="-tools" 982 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1  3,973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.1 [3.0.0] 62 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.35 [1.2.33] 503 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11] USE="-examples (-nls%)" 751 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20081006  USE="threads -debug" 2,196 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1] USE="-nls -static" 1,528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.2 [3.12.2_rc1] USE="-utils" 3,882 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [3.0.4] USE="acl iconv -ipv6 -static -xattr

 -xinetd" 759 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.7-r1 [2.3.7] USE="X -bindist -debug -doc

 -utils" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.8-r1 [6.7.1-r3] USE="-multitarget% -nls* -test -

vanilla" 15,337 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 [1.41.3] USE="-nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.41.3] USE="-nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4] USE="-old-linux" 208 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r3] USE="X (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-j

a%" 3,511 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2 [3.97-r1] USE="mmx%* -debug -mp3rtp -snd

file%" 1,297 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta3-r1 [1.0_beta2-r1] USE="encode -do

c -examples" 1,496 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3  USE="(-altivec) -examples" 614 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r2] USE="-lzma% -nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.18 [3.16] USE="-nls" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -e

s -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,048 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12] USE="python -nls" 580 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="X alsa audio%* joystic

k%* opengl video%* xinerama xv -aalib -arts -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -

fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio -svga (-noaudio%) (-nojoystick%) (-nov

ideo%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17-r1  USE="alsa -flac -sqlite" 804 kB

 [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.10.4 [0.8.7] USE="-doc% (-cjk%) (-jpeg%*) (-z

lib%*)" 1,478 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="sdl xv -debug" 571 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  472 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r2 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hp

n -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28450 [1.0_rc2_p28058-r1] USE="X a5

2 aac alsa ass cdparanoia dts* dv* dvd encode gif gtk iconv jpeg live* mad md5su

m* mmx mp2* mp3 opengl oss* png sdl theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x

264* xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid* -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -a

mrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-c

puopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dvb (-dvdnav) -dxr3 -enca -esd -fbcon

-ftp -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mmxext -mng -musepa

ck -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -rt

c -samba -schroedinger -speex -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2

-vidix -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,969 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.6 [2.16.5] USE="fam -debug -doc% -hardened (-

selinux) -xattr" 4,469 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.6 [1.9.0.5] USE="dbus java -custom-opti

mization -gnome -startup-notification (-ipv6%)" 33,327 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.6 [3.0.5] USE="dbus java xulrunne

r -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascri

pt -startup-notification (-ipv6%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -c

s -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL

 -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -l

t -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT

 -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 11,40

4 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20080508] 230 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.11-r1] USE="X acpi apm crypt -debug

-dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,260 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.9-r3] USE="hal java opengl pam xi

nerama xscreensaver -arts -branding -cups -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablef

inal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xco

mposite" 39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -de

bug -doc -glib -pch" 102,858 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 k

B [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2  USE="qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -

debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1  USE="accessibility dbus qt3support xin

erama -cups -custom-cxxflags -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff" INPUT_DEVIC

ES="-wacom" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflag

s -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4 [0.8.7] USE="gtk qt3 qt4 -cairo

 -test" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility dbus gif jpeg opengl png q

t3support ssl xinerama zlib -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -my

sql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom

"  [0]

[blocks b     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3                                                           .3)

[blocks b     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is bl                                                           ocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r                                                           1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2,                                                            x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2)

Total: 44 packages (29 upgrades, 15 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 204,08                                                           1 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```

elenor dennis # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Mar 2009 17:30:18 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apm avi berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv imlib ipod ipw3945 isdnlog java jpeg kde latin1 libg++ midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl ssl stream symlink sysfs tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts udev unicode win32codecs x86 xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Max Steel

Alles was qt-4.3 braucht geht auch mit 4.4 und kde3 braucht ausnahmslos qt-3, was slotted ist.

Kann also gleichzeitig installiert werden.

Sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

Dein Problem sollte per autounmask x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 beseitigt werden.

----------

## Starik

Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt  :Smile: 

Trotzdem danke

```

elenor dennis # emerge -upv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7 [2.1.6.4] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 49 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/live-2008.09.02  440 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3  USE="-tools" 982 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1  3,973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.1 [3.0.0] 62 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.35 [1.2.33] 503 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11] USE="-examples (-nls%)" 751 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20081006  USE="threads -debug" 2,196 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1] USE="-nls -static" 1,528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.2 [3.12.2_rc1] USE="-utils" 3,882 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [3.0.4] USE="acl iconv -ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 759 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.7-r1 [2.3.7] USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -utils" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.8-r1 [6.7.1-r3] USE="-multitarget% -nls* -test -vanilla" 15,337 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 [1.41.3] USE="-nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.41.3] USE="-nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4] USE="-old-linux" 208 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r3] USE="X (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-ja%" 3,511 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2 [3.97-r1] USE="mmx%* -debug -mp3rtp -sndfile%" 1,297 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta3-r1 [1.0_beta2-r1] USE="encode -doc -examples" 1,496 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3  USE="(-altivec) -examples" 614 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r2] USE="-lzma% -nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.18 [3.16] USE="-nls" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -es -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,048 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12] USE="python -nls" 580 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="X alsa audio%* joystick%* opengl video%* xinerama xv -aalib -arts -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio -svga (-noaudio%) (-nojoystick%) (-novideo%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17-r1  USE="alsa -flac -sqlite" 804 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.10.4 [0.8.7] USE="-doc% (-cjk%) (-jpeg%*) (-zlib%*)" 1,478 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="sdl xv -debug" 571 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  472 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r2 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28450 [1.0_rc2_p28058-r1] USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cdparanoia dts* dv* dvd encode gif gtk iconv jpeg live* mad md5sum* mmx mp2* mp3 opengl oss* png sdl theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264* xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid* -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dvb (-dvdnav) -dxr3 -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mmxext -mng -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -rtc -samba -schroedinger -speex -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,969 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.6 [2.16.5] USE="fam -debug -doc% -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,469 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.6 [1.9.0.5] USE="dbus java -custom-optimization -gnome -startup-notification (-ipv6%)" 33,327 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.6 [3.0.5] USE="dbus java xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification (-ipv6%)" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 11,404 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20080508] 230 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.11-r1] USE="X acpi apm crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,260 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.9-r3] USE="hal java opengl pam xinerama xscreensaver -arts -branding -cups -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite" 39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -glib -pch" 102,858 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2  USE="qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1  USE="accessibility dbus qt3support xinerama -cups -custom-cxxflags -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4 [0.8.7] USE="gtk qt3 qt4 -cairo -test" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl xinerama zlib -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"  [0]

[blocks b     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks b     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2)

Total: 44 packages (29 upgrades, 15 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 204,081 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Polynomial-C

```
echo "<x11-libs/qt-4.4:4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

 Schau mal, ob das hilft...

----------

## Starik

Mist immer noch nichts, Hilft es vielleicht qt-4.3.3 zu deinstallieren?

Hab aber Schiß, das einige Pakete nicht mehr laufen...

----------

## Finswimmer

x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ist ein Ebuild, welches alle anderen qt Pakete installiert.

Deinstallier es mal. 

Bzw, was sagt ein "emerge qt:4 -pv"

Tobi

----------

## Starik

Hm, ist masked...:

```

elenor dennis # emerge qt:4 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/qt:4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-4.5.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.5.0_rc1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```

elenor dennis # emerge -C 11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4

--- Couldn't find '11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht mal alle Paket in Package. keywords 

=x11-libs/qt-benötigte Version ~ Deine Arch usw.

=x11-libs/qt-assistant ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-core ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-dbus ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-gui ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-opengl ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-script ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-sql ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-svg ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-test ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-webkit ~amd64

=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns ~amd6

Und dann vielleicht gleich 4.5.0

----------

## Starik

Bringt auch nichts...

WO liegt hier der Fehler? Sry, ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus, gibt es hier keine Lsg.?

Heißt das das ich alles neu aufsetzen muss????

----------

## flammenflitzer

Grundsätzlich ist das hier kein suse o.ä. Du brauchst nichts neu aufsetzten. Was gibt denn 

```
emerge =qt-4.4.2
```

PS: Ich finde z.B. porthole recht hilfreich. Da kannst Du erst einmal den Rest ohne Kopfschmerzen updaten /installieren.Und poste mal 

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep qt
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Starik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> - x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 (masked by: package.mask)
> ```
> ...

 

Warum?

----------

## Starik

Erst einmal Danke, dass ihr mir helft und das noch freiwillig und ohne Entgelt. Respekt!

Irgendwie versteh ich das Problem noch nicht ganz:

Er will qt upgraden, lässt sich aber qt-4.3.3 nicht löschen???

Wo liegt hier der Hund begraben?

```

elenor Desktop # emerge =qt-4.4.2

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=x11-libs/qt-4.4.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

In Deiner /etc/portage/package.mask muss etwas drinstehen, was das Update verhindert.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Dein Problem ist das bei dir "qt-4.4.2" Maskiert ist, es fragten ja auch schon vorige Poster warum dies bei dir der Fall ist.

Du hast diese Version (welche ja die zZt als Stable markiert ist) vermutlich in die /etc/portage/package.mask eingetragen, ändere dies bitte.

Edit:

Da war Mr. Anderson etwas schneller mit dem posten wie ich...

Ansonsten poste doch mal den Inhalt deiner /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## musv

 *Starik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2  USE="qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -glib -pch" 102,858 kB [0] 
> 
> ...

 

Ich würde Dir auch gleich vorschlagen, auf qt:4.5 zu gehen. Mir haben die letzten Updates seit 4.3 auch relativ viele Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Und beim Upgrade von 4.4 auf 4.5 kommt auch noch das Theater von qt-phonon und kde-phonon auf Dich zu. 

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, sind die qt-Pakete jetzt als einzelne Pakete erhältlich. Damit entfällt die Installation des Metapakets. Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ist es sinnvoll, die qt4.3 erstmal zu deinstallieren. Die qt4.5 ist zwar als unstable angegeben, aber nicht maskiert. Nach dem Freischalten der unstable-qt-Pakete (siehe Beitrag von Flammenflitzer), fang einfach mal an die Pakete einzeln zu installieren, dann sollte auch der Block wegfallen. Wie gesagt, die Deinstallation von qt3 könnte helfen. 

```
emerge -1 qt-core qt-dbus qt-gui qt-opengl qt-qt3support
```

usw. Wenn du irgendwann mal planst, KDE4 zu nutzen, solltest du gleich qt-phonon in /etc/portage/package.mask eintragen.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, sind die qt-Pakete jetzt als einzelne Pakete erhältlich. Damit entfällt die Installation des Metapakets. Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ist es sinnvoll, die qt4.3 erstmal zu deinstallieren. Die qt4.5 ist zwar als unstable angegeben, aber nicht maskiert. Nach dem Freischalten der unstable-qt-Pakete (siehe Beitrag von Flammenflitzer), fang einfach mal an die Pakete einzeln zu installieren, dann sollte auch der Block wegfallen. Wie gesagt, die Deinstallation von qt3 könnte helfen. 

 

Öh, wiso qt3 deinstallieren, wenn man qt4 updaten möchte? ich vermute du meintest eher qt 4.x deinstallieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was ist denn nun mit 

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep qt
```

?

----------

## Starik

Ok, danke...Sorry für die Verspätung:

Hier des Problems Lösung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # cat /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> <x11-libs/qt-4.4:4
> ...

 

Wenn ich die zwei Zeilen rausnehmen müsste es gehen,oder?

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Öh, wiso qt3 deinstallieren, wenn man qt4 updaten möchte? ich vermute du meintest eher qt 4.x deinstallieren.

 

Tippfehler. Wirf mal einen Blick auf die Uhrzeit, als ich das geschrieben hab. Dann weißt du, warum.  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was ist denn nun mit 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep qt
> ```
> ...

 ????

----------

## Starik

Hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben  :Wink: 

Danke!

```

20:52:21 (dennis@elenor) (~/Desktop) $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep qt

# BEGIN: x11-libs/qt-4.4.2

# END: x11-libs/qt-4.4.2

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde alles was qt betrifft in die keywirds nehmen.

```

=x11-libs/qt-4.5.0

usw.

x11-libs/qt-assistant ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-core ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-dbus ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-gui ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-opengl ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-script ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-sql ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-svg ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-test ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns ~amd64
```

----------

## Starik

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, irgendwie verstehe ich deinen TIpp nicht so ganz.

Die Blocks sind immer noch da...

```

dev-libs/libxml2 ~x86

~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/qt-4.5.0 ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-assistant ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-core ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-dbus ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-gui ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-opengl ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-script ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-sql ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-svg ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-test ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns ~amd64

```

```

[...]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20081219 [20080508] 230 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.11-r1] USE="X acpi apm crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,260 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.9-r3] USE="hal java opengl pam xinerama xscreensaver -arts -branding -cups -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite" 39 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 110,679 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.0  USE="iconv -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0  USE="iconv -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0  USE="iconv qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0  USE="accessibility dbus glib gtkstyle qt3support xinerama -cups -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -tiff" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.4 [0.8.7] USE="gtk qt3 qt4 -cairo -test" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl xinerama zlib -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"  [0]

[blocks b     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-4.4.0:4 ("<x11-libs/qt-4.4.0:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0)

Total: 44 packages (29 upgrades, 15 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 211,902 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du das so eingetragen?

```

~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/qt-4.5.0 ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-assistant ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-core ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-dbus ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-gui ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-opengl ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-script ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-sql ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-svg ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-test ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~amd64

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns ~amd64
```

Richtig ist

```
 

=x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0 ~x86

=x11-libs/qt-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0 ~x86 

=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.0 ~x86

=dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6 ~x86
```

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -C <x11-libs/qt-4.4.0

emerge -C =x11-libs/qt-4.3.3

emerge qt -av1

Tobi

----------

## Starik

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -C <x11-libs/qt-4.4.0
> 
> emerge -C =x11-libs/qt-4.3.3
> ...

 

..hat das Problem gelöst!

Vielen Dank an alle!

----------

